

Series E Terms for Twitter - vcexperts
http://pedatacenter.com/pedc/blog/view/67

======
cperciva
Out of curiousity, I tried to figure out the current capitalization table
based on the listed values for price per share and amount raised for each
round, along with a current valuation of $1B:

    
    
      round    # shares    fraction ownership
        A       14.6 M            23%
        B        8.2 M            13%
        C        8.4 M            13%
        D        8.3 M            13%
        E        6.3 M            10%
      non-VCs   16.7 M            27%

------
falsestprophet
Why is running Twitter so expensive? What proportion of that money is going to
towards engineering talent and servers?

~~~
tptacek
Running Twitter might not be calamitously expensive, but positioning it and
executing a plan to make it lucrative might be. For instance:

* It might require mainstream media promotion to push it into the mainstream market.

* Their plans to monetize it might involve M&A.

~~~
dschobel
I agree on the second point but I think once you've hit the Oprah show, you
qualify as mainstream.

~~~
tptacek
Getting to the mainstream and staying there are two different line items on
the budget.

